# Boathouse 2005 Party



## dootsmom (Jul 11, 2005)

*http://www.whitescarver.com/gallery/BunnyBoatHouse2005*

Folks...this was a great party!!! For those of you thatweren't able to make it, believe me, we were thinking of you as wechowed down on the cake &amp; goodies!!! 

I met so many wonderful people that I wished were my next door neighbors!! 

Danielle baked us a wonderful Bunny cake!! 

Carolyn is wonderful...petite, cute, perky (I hate perky!!!)...she'slike the Everready Bunny...keeps going &amp; going (needsRitalin!! joking, Carolyn, just joking!!).

The kids seem to have enjoyed themselves, too.

I'm sorry that Jim &amp; I arrived so late on Saturday and therefore, weren't able to enjoy
everyone's company a little longer. 

Gypsy...good to meet you...we gotta get together sometime!!! 

Raspberry...I hope that you, SLG &amp; Mark, arrive home safely.

Carolyn...hubby just made it over the NY border (112 to 44) when heneeded to go to sleep! Took over 3 hours to get home...sorrywe couldn't stay for the BBQ.

It was a great Party folks....hopefully, we'll do it again next year!!

Thank you Carolyn, thank you.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 11, 2005)

Those are some AWESOME pictures!!! 

I am so jealous....:X

~Amy


----------



## pamnock (Jul 11, 2005)

Awesome photos! I want Shawn's pants 

I started to cry when I saw the photo of Carl's rabbit "library", with a box of tissues placed next to it 

Hope you guys had a wonderful time and created somecherished memories!



Pam


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 11, 2005)

Great Pictures!!! I really wish I could have been there. 

Jen


----------



## onnie (Jul 11, 2005)

I don't know whats wrong but for some reason ican't get the photo's it's just a blank screen'pity i would have realyliked to see them:?


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 11, 2005)

The link doesnt work, you have to copy and paste it into your browser 

~Amy


----------



## onnie (Jul 11, 2005)

OK THANKS


----------



## Zee (Jul 11, 2005)

Great Pics !!!!! Nice to se what some of you look like now !!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi Doll!

Sorry you couldn't stay for the BBQ also, but completely understand. Was glad that you came at all! 

"Perky", huh? That's a nice way to put it! :wink: 

Couldn't help but be happy around such a great and fun group of people.Shiney, Happy People R O C K! Can't believe how fast it went, how wellit went, and how beautiful the day, the people, and the bunnies were.It couldn't've been better. 

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 11, 2005)

It was funny Pam... Shawn was VERY self concious about going... So I told him to wear those PJ pants.

BTW... you can get those pants and other styles at Kohls!They are VERY comfy!

It was sooooooooooooooooooooo fun! =) I wish we coulda stayed longer atTucker Town but we were expecting a 6am wakeup call... friend fromJersey on the train... but go figure... he didnt come 



Ahhh well, Cant wait to do it again!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm home afterdriving 25 1/2 hours straightthrough...



....Iwentto bed for four hours and then got back up to go to work.



We had so much fun! The party was a hugesuccess and I can't say enough good things about the people I met. Icould gush on and on all day long about all the fun stuff Laura andAlly brought, how over the top Jim and Danielle went, and what awonderful hostess Carolyn was but I'll save that for PMs.

I sure wish you all could have been thereto feel the magic. He wasthere!:angel:

Raspberry

PS- To all you spark stompers-


----------



## rabbits (Jul 11, 2005)

What an awesome party! If you think Carolyn isserious about her role as moderator, you should see what she can do asparty coordinator! It was so much fun! The location had absolutelybreaktaking views and the people were great fun! It was so nice to meetyou guys and we just had such perfect weather.

Thanks to Carolyn for taking this on.
And thanks to Jim D for the door prizes! Jim made sure everyone left with something special as did Helen.

Thanks for making this such a special event--and attaching the RO name to it!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 11, 2005)

*rabbits wrote: *
And thanks to Jim D for the door prizes! Jim made sure everyone left with something special 





I did that, it was all me...


----------



## rabbits (Jul 11, 2005)

Credit where credit is due. Thank you for your thoughtfulness. My daughter thinks the rabbit log cabin is awesome!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 11, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> *rabbits wrote: *
> And thanks to Jim D for the door prizes! Jim made sure everyone left with something special
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, thanks Danielle and Jim D. My little buns love the logcabin. Snuggy's just mad because her big butt won't fit:

How DID you get in there?!






I'll just have to go over the top. These hips were made forkit-bearingand won't quite make it through the door.






I have to take the top off for her to play in it!

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 11, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics from the boathouse:











One of Ally getting up close and personal with Cali-girl:






And Raspberry, I didn't forget you. I found this about five minutes from Sharon:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 12, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> PS- To all you spark stompers-



That's too funny, Raz - nearly peed my pants on this one! 


Laura


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > PS- To all you sparkstompers-
> ...


:laughh oh oh my tummie hurts !!!!!!!



GREAT pics, too!!


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2005)

*dootsmom wrote:*


> *http://www.whitescarver.com/gallery/BunnyBoatHouse2005*
> 
> Folks...this was a great party!!! For those of you thatweren't able to make it, believe me, we were thinking of you as wechowed down on the cake &amp; goodies!!!
> 
> I met so many wonderful people that I wished were my next door neighbors!!




Awesome pics! You caught some of the spirit of the occasion for sure!!

It was good to meet you and Jim...wish you could have stay a bit longer, too.


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I'm home after driving 25 1/2hours straight through.......


I'm glad you all got home safe. :jumpforjoy:

I can't tell you how good it was to meet you, Mark, SLG, and Sebs. :hug:

Folks!!!!!.... this is one awesome family!!!!:blueribbon:

Oh...bye-the-bye....I still have the yellow "Bunny Party 2005" tag on my window!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I sure wish you all could havebeen there to feel the magic. He wasthere!:angel:
> 
> Raspberry


....he certainly was.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> Oh...bye-the-bye....I still have the yellow "Bunny Party2005" tag on my window!!!:bunnydance:




So you were serious? You're coming back this weekend?? 

You're too funny, Party Animal!

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Oh...bye-the-bye....I still have the yellow "Bunny Party2005" tag on my window!!!:bunnydance:
> ...


I sure wish I could, but this weekend is a clean-the-cages and do-the-yardwork weekend. Wanna come down and help??


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

Heading to Broadway to see The Lion King this weekend. 







[align=left]-Carolyn[/align]


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Heading to Broadway to see The Lion King this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you already see that?

I really enjoyed it when MrsD &amp; I took the kids to see it. Have a wonderful time!!!

Hey.....I live right across the George Washington Bridge at theintersection of Rte 80 and the Garden State Parkway.Feel freeto stopby if you want to!!


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2005)

*dootsmom wrote: *


> It was a great Party folks....hopefully, we'll do it again next year!!




I wonder....... how many members would be willing to come to NJ ??


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks JimD. We're taking a train downon Saturday morning, meeting a friend down there, and after thematinee, taking the train back up here. Really appreciateyour invitation though! Thank you so much!

Yes, I already have seen it, but I loved it so much that I'm draggingmy friends with me that haven't seen it. I'd stronglyrecommend everyone to see it. It's a phenomenal mixture ofcostumes, art, dance, and music. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> I wonder....... how many members would be willing to come to NJ ??




You could always create a post and ask. That's how I startedlast year. Wanted to see how much interest I'd get.Be prepared though, not everyone that says they'll come actually makeit. 

I was so grateful to all of you for keeping your commitmentthough. I know Amy and Tina couldn't find a way and theytried, but I was very impressed that everyone did make it. Itmeant the World to me. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 12, 2005)

I would drive toNJ!!!!  I am really sorry I missed it. I had a horrible time in VTand every day I thought of how I could have been at the Bunny party!!!:X

~Amy


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey I'd be willing Jim =) Prollywouldnt bring the buns for that trip. But sure! Ofcourse I'd need advanced warning 

Oh and Caro! YOu lucky Bun! I wanted to see that sooooooo bad. But Shawn refuses to go with me :X


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 12, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm glad you all got home safe. :jumpforjoy:
> 
> I can't tell you how good it was to meet you, Mark, SLG, and Sebs. :hug:
> 
> Folks!!!!!.... this is one awesome family!!!!:blueribbon:





Jim got up and peeked outthemotel window at *5:00am* tomake sure hedidn't miss us Sunday morning!!!:shock:

Of course the parting gift from thelovely Sharon Motor Lodge was the fact that the alarm clock didn'twork. :X

So, we didn't leave until 7:30, but Jimwas there to see us off with hugs!

What a guy!

Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> Hey I'd be willing Jim =) Prolly wouldnt bring thebuns for that trip. But sure! Of course I'd needadvanced warning
> 
> Oh and Caro! YOu lucky Bun! I wanted to see that sooooooo bad. But Shawn refuses to go with me :X


You tell Shawn that he's nuts not to go. I really am not a person wholikes plays, but I throughly enjoyed The Lion King. Almost as much as Ienjoyed Cats.

I would even go see The Lion King again!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 13, 2005)

New friendships got started at this party!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 13, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> New friendships got started atthis party!


Aww! How cute! I think that was when SLG tried to jump in after the dead fish and Ally snatched her up.



Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Ally, SLG, and ILMBs _made_ the Party.

Sometimes, I do wonder what would've become of SLG had Ally not been around. onder: 

Best not to go there. 

I do suspect that some friendships made at the Boathouse Party will last a lifetime.

As Buck would say, "We are kindred spirits." 

-Carolyn


----------



## Saffy (Jul 13, 2005)

So glad you had a good time ! Great pics !!


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> PS- To all you spark stompers-




May I make a suggestion????

I think we should by a t-shirt for Carolyn's neighbor...one that says, *"Welcome toCT... NOW GO HOME!!!" *


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 13, 2005)

make sure you send some white sheets over for her too lol


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> make sure you send some white sheets over for her too lol


:laugh:

We should have told her we were druids and she was in very seriuostrouble for observing one of our sacred ceremonies. Booga bogga booga!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 13, 2005)

hehe...crazy old bat


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2005)

I keep meaning to mention that I still haveseveral extra copies of the "Fireworks CD and Songbook". If anyone isinterested in a copy I will be more than happy to send it out to you.Just PM me your mailing address.

The CD has the following songs: "Tears in Heaven"- Eric Clapton,"Smooth" - Santana/ Rob Thomas, "It's My Life" - Bon Jovi, "Heaven CanWait" - Meatloaf, "I Wish You Peace" - The Eagles, "Bridge OverTroubled Water" - Simon &amp; Garfunkel

The Songbook contains the lyrics to these songs.

Danielle made up really nice covers for both using the photo collage made by pamela227......this one:


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jul 13, 2005)

Those pictures are awesome!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 13, 2005)

The Missus put on the CD and played it for her sister who visited her the night she got home. 

She can't stop talking about the party and you people to her friendsand family. They're making a scrapbook with all of the stuff andpictures she's collected from us. 

:rainbow:

-Carolyn


----------

